# Grow Up With Vertical Gardening



## patio_fire_pits (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not the best gardener. Just learning  Thank you for this wonderful and new information. It's always nice to find an easier way to do things. Helps in the long run.
.-= patio fire pits´s last blog ..Fire Pit Junior =-.


----------



## Angela_McDermott (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking for some directions how to make the larger cucumber teepee. Would you be able to direct me to them or send them to me via email?
Thank you for your help,
Angela


----------



## P_Maypark (May 28, 2012)

Enjoy your info and pics. Any tips about asparagus ?


----------



## JEANNE2 (Jan 13, 2015)

When using vertical gardens will squirrels and rabbits and birds still be a problem, or are there easier & better ways to discourage them?


----------



## wendy4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Can't wait to try this


----------

